# iui abandoned overstimulated follicles advice please.



## sparkle (May 30, 2004)

HI everyone, i was due to have my 2nd iui on Monday but just been for my scan today to see how i had responded to the menagon injections and it turns out i have overstimulated and to go ahead would be to dangerous aswell as a risk of multiple pregnancies. I got told by my consultant that i would have to abstain from intercourse  until   has arrived. What i want to know is if anybody could be honest with me and tell me if they have still gone ahead with intercourse? I just see it that if we do it, it probably would'nt make any difference as nothing has happend after all these years of trying anyway.

Feeling really low today the consultant said this would'nt be classed as a go and to start another cycle when period shows up, as if that made me feel any better. 

Also got told that i would probably expect a very heavy period and have some pain on the one side i have overstimulated on.

Sorry to go on so much, i know i should think positive, so my mum and hubby keep telling me and i feel like strangling them when they do say this 

Wishing everybody lot's of luck and i will definately be on here more often.

Thank you xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

cant be of much help im afraid sparkle. my cons. said that they may have to cancel mine, but when it came to it i only had 3 good sized follies and a few small ones so they went ahead.
just to say though i wish you luck and hope you feel better soon     . i know it prob what you need to hear but maybe best to cancel rather than put you at any risk. i know is a complete Buga though.
all the best to you and DH. were are always here if you want to have a moan about mum (i know i could moan about mine 24/7 anyway!!) and DH.
take care,
Corrina


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello Sparkle,
I overstimulated on my first clomid - I had 9 fat follies. Having gone through a lot to get to that stage, the disappointment was huge. Not only did clomid give me wopping PMT (for 3/52)  but it wasn't _for_ anything. I was v tearful until AF arrived and in fact went away on holiday for a week which probably saved our marriage. The extra eggs made all decision making v hard and I really struggled at work. They weere right about pain in your side though - from ovulation onwards I hurt . They also told me to abstain for the month which may me cry as my DH has no sperm so no chance - they just weren't thinkin
That's just my experience of it and maybe you won't be as hormonal. I think the two things together (hormonal + disappointment) make it really hard.
Stick it out though girl and I'm sure the next one will be fine.
Big hugs   
Bertie (liz)


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sparkle,

Sorry that your IUI was cancelled.  How many follies did you have exactly?  I am in contact with someone on this site who had 5 follies before her IUI, was advised to abandon but refused.  She had to sign a disclaimer form first though and guess what - she got a BFP!!!

Just thought you might be able to do this too?

Lou x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hi sparkle 

i had 5 follies for my 1st IUI and the choice was abandon or have some of them drained off (aspiration). so i picked the latter as i really didn't want to abandon... do you have that as an option

It's not too much bother - they just drain a couple off before doing the IUI... 

xxxx


----------



## jelly2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Sparkle - I just read your message and it sounds like me talking! I had an IUI cycle abandoned because I had 5 follies all over 20mm. I felt completely gutted. Now I'm waiting for AF which should have arrived 10 days ago. We decided not to risk unprotected sex since I stopped sniffing so I know I'm not pg (although we did do it 2 days before the cancellation - how long does sperm stay alive again?) Just in case I did a test yesterday which showed BFN. But I just don't know why AF hasn't arrived and why I'm just feeling so funny - bit sick, light headed, slight cramping. All the early pg signs. Is there any chance I could be pg? What would be the longest time before it would show on a test?


----------



## sparkle (May 30, 2004)

Hi Jelly, i think sperm stays alive up to 72 hours, i would give it another few days then test again if still a negative get in touch with your clinic they may give you something to bring AF on. I'm on day 29 and waiting for my AF so i can start IUI again. We have had intercourse but i used ovulation kit to check i was'nt ovulating before doing it. I'm normally 26/28 day cycle but think it's because of the drugs why it's not showed up yet. I've got crampy pains but only mild and have backache.

Let me know how it goes good luck xx


----------



## jelly2 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks sparkle. I will call the clinic I think.. we are also going again straight away too but was told to call when AF arrives. I'm sure as soon as I do AF will show her face. That's what normally happens!!


----------

